# My wife has started getting me to video some of her training



## PosterBoy

She's going to be competing for the first time in September in the NBFI and with RIBBF in October and wants to start documenting her journey


----------



## NFS

you could get a better angle


----------



## alekan

Would bang.


----------



## Titleist

alekan said:


> Would bang.


this :thumbup1:


----------



## 2004mark

Advise her to be careful at the top of the leg extension. Holding it for a pause at the top isn't a bad thing, but she sort of powers up then catches it before it falls... that'd make my tendons pretty sore after a while. Would be better to go up a little slower so you can stop in a more controlled manor.

Top marks on wifeage though lol


----------



## DC1

And does she know you're posting them on UK-M?


----------



## Mark2021

Good leg sesh!

Prob the worst thing you could of done is post this on here :lol:


----------



## Sams

Would smash


----------



## marcusmaximus

lol @ raging testosterone, OP should have known :lol:


----------



## nobody

Gigidy !


----------



## Frandeman

She is welcome


----------



## jay101

"Excuse me , how many sets left.???... Ok mate I'll just hang around and wait!"


----------



## 2004mark

DC1 said:


> And does she know you're posting them on UK-M?


If not the lad needs a fast track pass to the MA


----------



## Archaic

This thread is going to get epic!


----------



## nWo

@ 3:42 Awww don't do that :no:


----------



## deano

Will the video be available in HD?


----------



## MRSTRONG

dont lock out knees on leg press .


----------



## Guest

View attachment 168097


----------



## naturalun

Hang on, never seen denim shorts in the gym before...


----------



## DC1

Can I make some exercise requests for the next video?


----------



## Heavyassweights

PosterBoy said:


> She's going to be competing for the first time in September in the NBFI and with RIBBF in October and wants to start documenting her journey


how much for an hour mate? does she do stag parties?


----------



## FelonE1

Bet her leg day would put some peoples on here to shame.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Thread of the year so far, keep them coming my good man, reps aplenty from all the chaps I would guess


----------



## dannythinx

Hhmm I recognise that ass, can't think where from?


----------



## BettySwallocks

must... resist... glute spread pose comment...


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Anyone watching leg press front on would of got an eyeful


----------



## GaryMatt

Would totally take a bullet for this guy.


----------



## BetterThanYou

:lol:


----------



## GaryMatt

Anybody know how to take screen shots with a Galaxy S5?


----------



## seandog69

GaryMatt said:


> Anybody know how to take screen shots with a Galaxy S5?


yes, open a browser, google 'buy iphone', purchase said iphone, life = easy street


----------



## BetterThanYou

GaryMatt said:


> Anybody know how to take screen shots with a Galaxy S5?


Press the power and home buttons at the same time


----------



## MRSTRONG

Those shorts are now on ebay :whistling:


----------



## Archaic

I generally have a rule of no more than 5 [email protected] per whatever material I'm self-abusing over.

Next vid please, OP. Thanks.


----------



## DaveCW

Get her to incorporate barbell glute bridges for butt development, You'll both benefit from them


----------



## mrproc

i like :thumb:


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Archaic said:


> I generally have a rule of no more than 5 [email protected] per whatever material I'm self-abusing over.
> 
> Next vid please, OP. Thanks.


 a little of topic, but how did you get on with your NP tri test cycle? did you end up chucking anything else in or just stick with it solo?

going to get this for next cycle, but was also thinking deca & dbol. do you think that would be overkill? interested on how you got on with it,

although iirc you were on 2g lol

back on topic, i would tie her to that ****ing curl machine, strip down dem shorts and go full retard on it


----------



## JonnyBoy81

DaveCW said:


> Get her to incorporate barbell glute bridges for butt development, You'll both benefit from them


what about bellend glute bridges?

she would enjoy them :lol:


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Video removed


----------



## graham58

spoil sport, i missed it.


----------



## alekan

"This video has been removed by the user."

WTF

Did anyone keep it to re-upload?


----------



## alekan

Well, that escalated quickly...


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

$hit i repped him as well, i feel robbed and violated now, can i make a claim


----------



## JonnyBoy81

dont know what sort of feedback the OP was expectin from a site full of test fuelled walking hardons :lol:


----------



## Archaic

JonnyBoy81 said:


> a little of topic, but how did you get on with your NP tri test cycle? did you end up chucking anything else in or just stick with it solo?
> 
> going to get this for next cycle, but was also thinking deca & dbol. do you think that would be overkill? interested on how you got on with it,
> 
> although iirc you were on 2g lol
> 
> back on topic, i would tie her to that ****ing curl machine, strip down dem shorts and go full retard on it


Yeah I ran 2g of their T400 - Just that and no orals or other injectables. I wanted to experiment whether a higher Test dose with no other compounds stacked in would yield better results.

I liked it, but I wouldnt do a Test only cycle again at any dose, I gain allot better on half the Test dose with 500mg Deca chucked in.


----------



## MR RIGSBY

JonnyBoy81 said:


> dont know what sort of feedback the OP was expectin from a site full of test fuelled walking hardons :lol:


Guessing he didn't realise the average age of posters on here was 14. Easy mistake


----------



## Archaic

MR RIGSBY said:


> Guessing he didn't realise the average age of posters on here was 14. Easy mistake


Anyone that posts pics or vids of their wife in GenChat on UK-M is asking to get a ribbing. Simples.


----------



## alekan

MR RIGSBY said:


> Guessing he didn't realise the average age of posters on here was 14. Easy mistake


----------



## MR RIGSBY

alekan said:


>


Ah, just the man.


----------



## MR RIGSBY

Archaic said:


> Anyone that posts pics or vids of their wife in GenChat on UK-M is asking to get a ribbing. Simples.


You are correct.


----------



## Heavyassweights

OP has now removed the video of his sister


----------



## Skye666

Men always hang themselves...he may have had better vids ....if only u had waited :thumbdown:


----------



## Stephen9069

I feel like i missed out on something good here :crying:


----------



## Archaic

Heavyassweights said:


> OP has now removed the video of his sister


Lol... I bet his wife went bananas after reading the replies from you bunch of pervs :laugh:


----------



## Pancake'

UK-M Mandem are sooooo thirsty pmsl. you'd think half of you had been on deathrow for 10 years and just now seen a woman :lol: I just knew by the title, how this was gonna go. you made him remove the vid PMSL! his face must of looked like he'd lost a tenner and found a quid :lol: by some of the reactions he got, haha! welllll... what did he expect. fcuking LOL


----------



## Heavyassweights

Archaic said:


> Lol... I bet his wife went bananas after reading the replies from you bunch of pervs :laugh:


prob revenge porn


----------



## Skye666

Stephen9069 said:


> I feel like i missed out on something good here :crying:


Butt naked squats...front AND back hack.... Oh never mind


----------



## nWo

Starz said:


> UK-M Mandem are sooooo thirsty pmsl. you'd think half of you had been on deathrow for 10 years and just now seen a woman :lol: I just knew by the title, how this was gonna go. you made him remove the vid PMSL! his face must of looked like he'd lost a tenner and found a quid :lol: by some of the reactions he got, haha! welllll... what did he expect. fcuking LOL


On a forum full of test users, WTF was he expecting :lol:


----------



## nWo

Ken Hutchinson said:


> $hit i repped him as well, i feel robbed and violated now, can i make a claim


Negged him for you, should balance things out


----------



## Pancake'

I said:


> On a forum full of test users' date=' WTF was he expecting :lol: [/quote']
> 
> I was wondering when you'd show up.  haha!!


----------



## GaryMatt

Captain's Log: Star date, 2015. It appears posting a video of my wife on UKM may have been a little, . .

Hasty.


----------



## Rykard

get her to start a journal or start one for her, there are a few very knowlegble women on here.. they could probably assist


----------

